
YC Partners with Atomwise to Fund More Bio Companies - LindsayAmos
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-partners-with-atomwise-to-fund-more-bio-companies/
======
3327
I think I have seen this show before, again its about DATA and perpetual
retention of data in a multi-billion dollar drug discovery business. "Internal
Research Purposes"

The devils in the details friends...

Each Party shall have a nonexclusive, perpetual, irrevocable, royalty-free,
fully paid-up, worldwide license to use the other Party’s Data for Internal
Research Purposes. “Internal Research Purposes” shall mean any research and
development by employees, students, contractors, consultants, or other
representatives of either Party. Neither Party shall sell, lease, or license
the other Party’s Data. Neither Party shall share the other Party’s Data with
any third party, except: (a) as permitted in Sections 5.4 and 6, (b) as
required for the performance of the Project, or (c) with written permission of
the other Party.

